# Does Maizee look like a golden or a lab



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

WOW she really looks like a lab to me except in the second picture there is something about the way she is sitting that reminds me of a Golden. I think the mailman might have brought his lab with him for a visit. LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She looks like a real sweetie but I have to agree she looks pure Yellow Lab to me. Did you see the parents? Could be a case of her mom had a mating with a sneaky neighborhood dog. 

My brothers first dog came from a couple who had purchased a pair of goldens that had been bred. When the pups arrived half were golden and half were black. When the angry couple called the person they had purchased the pair of goldens from the seller said to "register the golden ones and drown the black ones"    My brother bought on of the black ones which grew into a very handsome large black lab looking dog.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She's very cute ...looks like a lab to me....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

She is adorable and has the golden smile for sure but she looks lab to me also; but you know what?? She is gorgeous regardless and you love her and she loves you and that is all that matters.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

She is not a pure Golden, that is for sure. But there is something about her. Her face is slender comparing to a regular lab. Hard to say, I would go for a crossbreed. She is very sweet and I like her eyes and the way she smiles at the world...so nice.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She looks like a Lab or GR-Lab mix - the best of both worlds!! Definitely NOT PB Golden though. Did the papers come from a breeder?


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Does she look like a lab or golden retriever*

I saw the mom (GR) and a picture of the supposed dad (GR). I did get the AKC papers and it says all the way back through 4 generations she is GR. They gave me the registration papers to fill out with Mom and Dad's names. I have them somewhere and can look them up.. 

These breeders were more "backyard" and wanted to do it so their kids could experience birth. Not a good idea in my opinion, I think it should be left up to the breeders who know what they are doing, but I love her nonetheless. 

She has quite a protective streak in her - meaning, if she sees or hears a dog go by she barks menancingly, but she gets along with pretty much anyone that comes by the gate, or feeds her treats. Her mom seemed to growl like that when we came in to look at the puppies, now that I remember that.

Can anyone register their dog as AKC, or could is there something else that I missed? :uhoh: 

But all is okay - I love labs, and I love her, so all is great with the world.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is gorgeous none the less. Now that you mentioned that about the breeder I would say she is inthe backyard unsupervised and something (morelikely lab) got a hold to her. I have seen them tie up with a fence in between them before. But like I said none the less you have a beautiful dog.

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like a Lab to me. In fact, if she didn't have papers, I'd think you'd have no problem at all ILP-ing her as a Lab.

She's awfully cute!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Asha and Hudson's friend is Susie a golden lab, and Maizee looks just like her,
Who cares she looks an adorable loving girl, and she's your baby!


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had labs and goldens all my life and she definitely looks more lab to me, but she does have a look about her in a couple of her pics that makes me think she is part golden. She is a beauty! She looks like she is so willing to please and be close to you and I wouldn't trade that for the world. I am sure you love her regardless of what breed she actually is. 

Barb


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There can be multiple sires in one litter.

I have heard of breeders breeding a female to two sires on purpose, if it is the last breeding for the female and they want to make sure it takes. They then do DNA tests on all the puppies to figure out each puppy's father.

I have also known one backyard breeder who did not have papers for his male, so he used another dog's paper's for the registration.


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a Lab!!!!.. Lab all the way!!!! what a lovely doggie.... beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

She looks like a wonderful beautiful yellow lab!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure looks Lab to me too, beautiful no matter what!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> There can be multiple sires in one litter.


Years ago, my brother had a female Irish Setter and a collie got with her. The vet told him to get her with a male Irish Setter right away. Some of her pups were part collie but the others were Irish Setters. Your girl looks like my neighbors dog who was Golden/Lab mix. He was a gorgeous dog. Actually the best of both worlds.: She's a beauty :smooch:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. Either way I feel by your comments that she is LOVED! Here is a picture of some labs I had in some of my training classes for you to compare!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL, she is cute no matter what! I agree with the others. She has a bit of lab in her (OK a little more then a bit).


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you see the mother dog with the puppies or just see the mother dog's papers? The shape of your dog's head/muzzle and her expressions look golden--it's just the length of the hair that looks like lab.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she looks quite a bit like my Faith - and she's a golden/lab mix. it's funny, there was another yellow lab mix at the same foster's as Faith and her name was Maize.


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

She is the best dog - very affectionate and pleasing. However, when she is cuddling with her daddy, she tunes Mommy out. Totally LOL!!!!

She and Winston are at doggie daycare for the next couple of days since we live with my MIL (long story) and my SIL came out to relieve us.. 

They are so happy when they get there that I don't feel bad about leaving them, besides the "what if the building catches on fire" stuff like that!! But I miss them already :-(

I think I always knew she was a lab, but once I got the AKC papers it kinda threw me, so I didn't worry about it. But she really does look like lab to me - I always wanted a lab too, so now I have the best of both worlds in one!!

I really appreciate all the feedback I got. Now I know I wasn't dreaming LOL..


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

It doesn't matter what she is. She's beautiful just being herself!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree ... beautiful no matter what name she's choosing. I say a Lab or a Lab x Lab/Golden cross. Lots of Lab there.


----------

